
Ask HN: What resources are there to learn to write good docs? - cdcarter
I&#x27;m a CRM administrator working to train my users better and let them feel some ownership over the system they work in. I don&#x27;t know a thing about writing good docs though. I&#x27;ve read docs that I thought were good and docs that I hated, but are there good MOOCs, courses, posts, or more that I can consume?
======
advanderveer
Hey! I've got the following resources bookmarked: \-
[https://jacobian.org/writing/great-
documentation/](https://jacobian.org/writing/great-documentation/) \-
[http://ericholscher.com/blog/2014/feb/27/how-i-judge-
documen...](http://ericholscher.com/blog/2014/feb/27/how-i-judge-
documentation-quality/) \- examples:
[https://github.com/PharkMillups/beautiful-
docs/blob/master/R...](https://github.com/PharkMillups/beautiful-
docs/blob/master/README.md) \- also checkout this heavybit video:
[http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2014-12-09-jacob-
kapla...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2014-12-09-jacob-kaplan-moss)

------
bruceb
[http://coursebuffet.com/sub/english](http://coursebuffet.com/sub/english)

[https://www.coursebuffet.com/cb/english/402](https://www.coursebuffet.com/cb/english/402)

------
thierryrene
the Daux.io is a good tool for docs.

